# central jersey - Scotch Plains, NJ - Jeep Wrangler with plow



## Dodgediesel96 (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi I'm selling a 1997 Jeep Wrangler with a 6.5' Meyer plow included. Hard top, hard doors, a/c, heat, power steering, abs. 4.0 six cylinder bullet proof motor. It has been used as a daily driver and to plow driveways, oil changes every 3000 miles. It is rock solid, very reliable and excellent for plowing. No leaks and in great shape mechanically, just replaced battery with Napa Legend and fresh oil change. It has some of the typical rust and is not the prettiest Jeep but I wouldn't hesitate to drive it anywhere, she won't let you down.

$6500.00 OBO

Message me if you are interested.


----------

